# Drum machine Trance / Edm Vst



## AMAROK13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello,

First of all, I wish you a good, happy, sumptuous new year.

In your opinion, for electronic music (Trance / Edm)

Stix / Spark The / Wave Alchemy Revolution, Drumvolution?


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 6, 2019)

Have come to follow Trance via Airwave (Laurent Veronnez) … and that is from John Lehmkuhl, aka Pluginguru.com. Both Laurent and John have been impressed highly by Spectrasonics /Omnisphere for many years. This where I trust and go for anything 'Trance-related'.

https://www.pluginguru.com/products/

Currently use Airwave V1 and V2 for Omnisphere2 .... and ready to add Airwave V3 & V3:Loops soon.

And … YES ! … Omnisphere, via Pluginguru, does drums !


----------



## AMAROK13 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thank you for your answer.

Thanks for the information.

That's right, I was not thinking about the plug in GURU anymore.

Excellent as always.

An excellent solution indeed.

But, if I want more a Drum Machine solution, what is the best option?


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 7, 2019)

I've never heard of Stix. Link? 

Spark is the one by Arturia, right?

Drumvolution looks really cool judging by the videos. I don't write Trance these days but that would be my choice.
I tend to just use Battery 4 with various drum kits. Hopefully we'll see Stylus RMX 2 this year, but who knows. I might not ever be released


----------



## KallumS (Jan 7, 2019)

Algonaut Atlas is good. You load a sample folder in and it uses AI to group them into categories allowing you to randomise drum kits. I purchased the Sample From Mars Everything bundle at $19 which includes dozens of vintage drum machine samples, then loaded them into Atlas and had a play.

I'm not very good at describing things so here's a video:



When I get home I can make a short demonstration to show you how you'd use it in the context of Trance, it's really really cool.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Jan 7, 2019)

- VSP avenger (maybe too limited)
- NI maschine with supporting software
- VPS phalanx


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 7, 2019)

How about UVI Drum Designer?

https://www.uvi.net/drum-designer


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 7, 2019)

Also …. now checking out Sonoma Wire Works _ _Drum Core 4 _Lite. Nice pathway up with huge drummer list. Can't place in context yet with Trance strengths.


----------



## ghobii (Jan 7, 2019)

I do mostly electronic/hybrid music, and after a lengthy search for the best drum machine, I settled on Drumvolution. The sounds are great, and I feel it's the most flexible and feature filled for my needs. I also really liked Geist, but was scared off by many angry customers in their forum, claiming lack of updates and other issues.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 7, 2019)

Drumvolution _7-day full refund_ gets my attention …. as Keyboardist …. always concerned with ability to get expected results from new VI Drums.

GBP pricing is zinger here in USA ….


----------



## pfmusic (Jan 7, 2019)

I have Wave Alchemy Revolution and Drumvolution - both fantastic and versitile drum machines

Owners of Revolution get a 50% discount for Drumvolution.


----------



## expecto (Jan 8, 2019)

marcotronic said:


> How about UVI Drum Designer?
> 
> https://www.uvi.net/drum-designer


marcotronic, how about microtonic? 

https://soniccharge.com/*microtonic*


----------



## AMAROK13 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you for your feedback.

Here are the links.

https://www.xils-lab.com/products/stix-by-xils-p-156.html

https://www.arturia.com/products/drums/sparkle

In view of the demos, Drumvolution and Revolution seems to be quite flexible indeed.

Regarding microtonic, I'm going to consult that.

Thanks again to all of you for your answers.


----------



## marcotronic (Jan 20, 2019)

expecto said:


> marcotronic, how about microtonic?
> 
> https://soniccharge.com/*microtonic*



I own a microtonic license and I really like it but you can't really compare it to UVI Drum Designer which is capable of so much more - especially regarding integrated sequencing stuff and sound forming capabilities.


----------



## geronimo (Feb 22, 2019)

And with REAKTOR: 

Xdrum 3
https://www.native-instruments.com/de/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/6817/
Silverbird
https://www.native-instruments.com/...lverbird/latest/1/all/?q=silverbird&t=userlib
Pandora's Box
https://www.native-instruments.com/de/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/10099/
Tabla pandoro
https://www.native-instruments.com/de/reaktor-community/reaktor-user-library/entry/show/12671/


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 22, 2019)

https://www.myloops.net/product/reloaded-1000-trance-samples

I use this. I load them up in a sampler.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 22, 2019)

All I need in Pluginguru.com: *Airwave* V1 / V2 for Omnisphere 2 / V3 for Omnisphere 2.5, Loops for Omnisphere 2.5.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2019)

NI Battery 4! I absolutely love it


----------



## PSKLN (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, Battery 4 is also one of my fav drum tools.
I throw in another of my top favs: 
Softube's Heartbeat. 
A very good sounding drum machine softsynth, imo. Not an exact 808 909 emulation, but in the same sound tradition, with carefully curated sound tweakability. I love it.
No sequencer, though, which I don't need anyway.


----------

